# neue Lib mit src einbinden



## Q-Base (4. Apr 2008)

Hallo, 

ich möchte in meinem Code mit F2 die JavaDocs von einer benutzten Bibliothek (EMF/EODM) nutzen. Ich habe mir die Bibliothek mit ihrer Src heruntergeladen und dachte eigentlich, dass ich das nun sehen könnte, aber irgendwie will das nicht. 

Ich fürchte, ich habe da etwas vergessen.
Wie mache ich das also? 

Ciao, Q


----------



## Wildcard (4. Apr 2008)

Geh auf die EMF Update Site (mit dem Update Manager) und lade dir das SDK herunter.
Du hast vermutlich nur das Enduser Plugin, das enthält keinen Source Code.


----------



## Q-Base (4. Apr 2008)

Hallo, 

ja ich habe das nun gemacht, aber das klappt noch nicht. Es geht mir um die Packages unter org.eclipse.eodm.owl.* Das scheint nicht im Standard-EMF-SDK nicht enthalten zu sein. 

Noch einen Vorschlag? Das wäre schön.

Ciao, Q


----------



## Wildcard (4. Apr 2008)

Naja, zusätzlich noch das EODM SDK bzw. Source Plugin installieren. Je nachdem wie sie das genannt haben.


----------



## Q-Base (4. Apr 2008)

Also über die Update Site bekomme ich das nicht. Ich benutze seit einiger Zeit schon EODM und es funktioniert, nur leider bekomme ich die Javadocs beim Programmieren nicht zu sehen. 

Ich hatte damals http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/do...00710090302/mdt-eodm-SDK-incubation-0.9.1.zip installiert ... also herunter geladen und dann in die Eclipse-Installation kopiert. 

Ciao, Q


----------

